# Bodybuilding.gr Area > Ανακοινώσεις - Παρατηρήσεις Μελών >  email ενεργοπιησης

## nick_electro

εχω εδω και μερικες μερες που εχω γραφτη και δεν μου εχει ερθρει ακομα email ενεργοπιησης....

Eυχαριστω εκ'των προτερον και sorry για τα ορθογραφικα.

----------


## Polyneikos

Φιλε μου καλως ήρθες στο φόρουμ.
Εφοσον ήδη εχεις γραψει το πρωτο σου ποστ,ο λογαριασμος σου ειναι ενεργοποιημενος.,
Επικοινωνησε μαζί μου να διασταυρωσουμε το e-mail που εδωσες στην εγγραφή σου.

----------


## Fataoulas

Σορρυ που επεμβαινω, αλλα καλο θα ειναι να υπαρχει ενα τοπικ στο οποιο θα μπορει να ποσταρει και καποιος επισκεπτης που εχει προβλημα με συνδεση/εγγραφη, καποιο μελος που εχει κανει κατι λαθος στο pwd του, και αλλα τετοια παρομοια  :01. Wink:

----------


## beefmeup

να σαι καλα φιλε..θα το κοιταξουμε..ευχαριστουμε. :08. Toast:

----------


## Polyneikos

> Σορρυ που επεμβαινω, αλλα καλο θα ειναι να υπαρχει ενα τοπικ στο οποιο θα μπορει να ποσταρει και καποιος επισκεπτης που εχει προβλημα με συνδεση/εγγραφη, καποιο μελος που εχει κανει κατι λαθος στο pwd του, και αλλα τετοια παρομοια


Αυτο συμβαίνει ήδη,στην φόρμα επικοινωνίας του φόρουμ, info@bodybuilding.gr , πολλα άτομα επικοινωνουν μαζί μας για τετοιου είδους προβλήματα. :03. Thumb up:

----------

